# new here



## lyn (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't know whether I introduced myself before. I'm Lyn Carceo from Massachusetts. I studied kenpo for a few years, under the Nick Cerio system, ending with a brown belt. I have been relearning kenpo as much as possible by myself, going back over forms and techniques. I am also studying boxing (working with a heavy bag) and Brazilian jiu-jitsu (only through videos, notes, and practice, no actual school). Keeps me busy.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome aboard lyn, how is it working for you doing your Kenpo by your self?


----------



## lyn (Jun 3, 2016)

I kept pages of notes when I was training in the dojo, and that's helping, as well Prof Cerio's textbook, but the rest has to be memory. The problem with being by myself is filling in the gaps, plus no one to practice techniques on and with. Doing the best I can.


----------



## kuniggety (Jun 3, 2016)

Why aren't you practicing at a school? While I agree there is a lot you can learn on your own, there is much you can't. BJJ in particular, it's all about feel.


----------



## lyn (Jun 3, 2016)

No school near me, and no money to pay for one if there was one. Besides, with my age and all that goes with it, no school would take me. I's be an insurance liability.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 3, 2016)

lyn said:


> No school near me, and no money to pay for one if there was one. Besides, with my age and all that goes with it, no school would take me. I's be an insurance liability.


??? I've never been at a school with an upper age limit for students. I'd teach a 90-year old if one wanted to learn.


----------



## ShawnP (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Lyn, last i knew there was a Cerios Kenpo in Malden and one in Everett, they are not too far from you. I grew up in that area so i know there are a lot of outlets for you in that area of Mass. and age should not be a problem when joining a school, i would also think your history in that system would do nothing but help in finding a middle ground financially.


----------



## Buka (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, Lyn, welcome to MartialTalk. I'm in MA, too. Knew Nick back in the day.

Welcome aboard, sister.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 3, 2016)

BTW - if you are in Lynn, then there are at least a couple reputable BJJ schools within 5 miles of you. There are even more within 10 miles.

Unfortunately there is no way to really learn BJJ without at least having a consistent training partner. You need to interact with a live body to make it work.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Lyn, welcome to MT!


----------



## lyn (Jun 4, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> BTW - if you are in Lynn, then there are at least a couple reputable BJJ schools within 5 miles of you. There are even more within 10 miles.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no way to really learn BJJ without at least having a consistent training partner. You need to interact with a live body to make it work.


Where? I'd like to check them out.


----------



## lyn (Jun 4, 2016)

Buka said:


> Hi, Lyn, welcome to MartialTalk. I'm in MA, too. Knew Nick back in the day.
> 
> Welcome aboard, sister.


He used to do seminars at the school in Lowell and then Billerica. he was particularly helpful to my sister who was going through a rough time physically.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 4, 2016)

lyn said:


> Where? I'd like to check them out.


Northshore BJJ - don't know the instructor personally, but he seems well qualified on paper and the school is close.
Travis Stevens - 2 times Judo Olympian and BJJ black belt under Renzo Gracie. A little further away, but probably worth the drive.

This karate school claims to teach BJJ, but only has info on the instructors qualifications in karate, so I can't vouch for them, but they might be worth investigating.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 8, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------

